#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] [投票]對狼的態度

## 薩卡魯瓦

問一下各位對狼的態度是如何呢^^?

*或許"態度"一辭有點不合適.如果有更合適的講法麻煩提出嘍~

----------


## 小步

沒有說很崇拜、或是力量?

單純喜歡^^，而且自己擁有自己另一種狼模樣-小步，這樣就好了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

投給其他

因為狼對我來講其實就跟獅子、老虎、狐狸...等等，數不完的美麗動物一樣
都是憑借自己的力量，在這個星球上努力生存的生命之一

當然了，狼也可以是一種信仰，但我並非信仰他們的能力或是神力
因為在好幾個世紀裏頭，狼跟人類的鬥爭算是節節敗退，
如果說崇拜的話，倒是可以加上選項：*精神以及生命力上的*

自己的信仰是靈魂層面，也就是說我信仰自己的靈魂是狼，我相信自己是狼
如同美洲原住民那樣，算是一種自然或圖騰信仰

標題的"態度"一辭並沒有不合適，如果是"認知"也可以

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

可以說是一種信仰一種精神的寄託
但又不純粹虛幻方面的對於狼的力量智慧也有
大概是類似古代所說的
從一種物體上的各種表現體悟道各種道理
(書法啦武術啦禪理啦

----------


## tsuki.白

選擇可遠觀不可褻玩焉

雖然我自己見到狼就很想扑過去摸....（會不會被吃就是另一個問題啦XD
但我還是覺得
狼是自然野性的生靈
人類還是不要隨便打擾牠們為好
更不要故意去玩弄和挑釁牠們

----------


## 狼狗傑

......予獨愛狼......可遠觀而不可褻玩焉......﹝被周老先生毆死......﹞

對我來說，狼是一種高不可攀的存在

孤絕而高傲，冰冷的心能容納熱情：
其天性所表現，看來是不適合群居生活的
然而，牠們群居，而且相處上互相忍讓

尼采那句「人是繫於野獸與超人之間的一條繩索」應該改掉
「超人」──超越人類的生物──早已存在
﹝可是牠們卻與尼采口中的「高等人」一樣：有絕跡的危險！﹞

人是應當被超越的──被狼所超越！

----------


## 闇月 剎那

受外表所吸引
(冬天的)狼只能以帥字來形容
我喜歡狼挺立的尖耳.美麗的身形

----------


## 吳狼

選擇可遠觀不可褻玩焉 

我只能遠遠著望著他們......
接近的話會誤認為我們有敵意然後開始攻擊......


真希望能靠自己的魅力﹝！？﹞去吸引狼過來...
然後就會有意想不到的事會發生﹝請自行想像﹞......

----------


## 黑月影狼

我喜歡狼的各種優點.特性以及外觀
像是狼的眼睛和美麗的嗥聲
以及牠們的智慧和勇氣
也很喜歡牠們保護家人以及夥伴的執著跟決心^_^

----------


## Owla

縱使我們喜歡狼是事實
但是卻不代表狼知道我們喜歡牠
而且不會害牠啊!
我們要做的是保護牠們
不是為私慾而靠近牠們
除了會使其受到驚嚇外
這也代表我們侵犯了牠們的領域

----------


## 幻滅之犬

可遠觀不可褻玩焉

遠遠的觀賞狼就好了
不想打擾到他們

----------


## wingwolf

我選 崇拜（當作神的）
狼就是我的天神。
真得很討厭玉皇大帝什麽的，爲什麽人類創造出來的神就只能是人呢？

----------


## jtacrnk

在掙扎是要選崇拜力量還是當寵物的........最後是選擇後者....因為寵物比較有可愛的感覺(爆)..........對沒有親近感的動物就沒沈麼興趣了.....就跟我絕不會拿蜘蛛之類的生物當成寵物.............讓牠死讓牠死(猛踩狀)

----------


## 巽月狼魄

愛狼本身
不管是狼眼或是嗥叫或是奔馳或是力量或是智慧或是深厚感情等等的~

----------


## 超級米格魯

這個問題我真的就是 我不知道...
我以前或許可以給很直接的答案就是當神崇拜
不過應該說再獸人打混太久頭腦也開始越來越清楚了
話說一開始我都是非常非常愛 狼 的說
但時間久來開始發現我自己喜歡的是狗我愛的是狗
而不是狼...而且也不能說我愛犬族 
因為我不是很喜歡狐狸(得罪到了大大的話 小的很抱歉的說)
雖然不至於討厭但就是沒有喜歡就是嚕~
總之現在的我部會在去崇拜狼 而是喜歡他們
而話說現在的我如果說要崇拜那應該是狗狗們吧
至少有我自己...是醬認為的  無言中.....詞窮
在說現在的我在SL(SecondLife)就是哈士奇兄嚕
而且我發現只要我越愛狗我的缺點就會越凶
不知道為什麼但就是醬嚕...而這缺點就是會有＜主人＞

----------


## 阿奴比斯

選擇崇拜(力量上的)
常常以狼來勉勵自己   狼有辦法 我也是狼  所以我也有辦法
等等之類的勉勵
其實我不只愛狼  也愛其他(小)動物    但是要如何知道我對他們並非敵人   想跟他們玩在一起呢?

----------


## 月．狼

可遠觀而不可褻玩焉吧??

因為雖然狼是一種對我而言又可愛又帥的生物

可是太過接近畢竟不知會發生什麼事?

以上~~

----------


## 小V狼

可遠觀而不可褻玩焉+1
雖然想要和狼玩在一起
不過現實的生活上是不可能的

還是祝福他們吧...
即使無法親近狼
看到狼快樂的樣子小v狼心理也很高興

----------


## 風佐笨狼

我喜歡狼，而且也想和狼玩在一起，真希望哪天到某個地方會有隻狼直接找上我
不過我會以他們的意見為優先，畢竟住在城市裡不適合他們，也許我會搬到他們住的地方去當他們的寵物！XD

----------


## 狼圖騰

跟白牙老大一樣
我似乎好像已經把狼視為我萬物靈信仰中在地平線上的王
對他的好感更勝於獅.虎
總是希望自己是一頭穿著人皮的狼靈

----------


## 狼女

可遠觀而不可褻玩焉+1

曾想過養狼或其他各種接近狼的方式
不過最後覺得...
狼
還是遠遠的看...最美^^

----------


## locklose

對我來說.尊敬就是對牠的態度.不太會刻意去做像膜拜之類的舉動.總之.點到為止

----------


## 劍痞

「選擇了三。」

「對我來說，狼是一種孤高而不能輕易打攪的生物。」
（危險性也是其中之一嗎？）(?)

「帶給我的感覺就是一副『沒事別煩我』的感覺？」

----------


## 卡庫爾

予獨愛狼之出森林而不髯……
……可遠觀而不可瀉玩焉_++;_
(因爲不然的話會被抓)<-誤

狼並沒有想要打擾人的意思，只是想過好自己的生活。所以作爲人貓?的卡庫爾來説，覺得也不要打擾他們會比較好吧。

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我對狼的態度我選其他~~因為狼我不可視為寵物 我願視為朋友
不過我也甚至視她們為神~為什麼呢??
因為雖然存喜歡~不過能夠在冰天雪地存活也真利害(阿拉斯加狼)

----------


## huxanya

沒有崇拜,也不是沒有感覺,
所以選,
其他,
因為算是朋友.
如果可以,
想要和狼交朋友.

----------


## 魁狼

予獨愛狼之出世界而脫俗 涉塵土而自在
中傲外孤 不屈不撓 嗥遠益悲 冷冷獨行
可遠觀而不可褻玩焉(遭咬死)
對我來說 狼就是這樣的獸

----------


## 陽光下的狼

我喔.......將他們視為朋友
之前在動物園地時候(灰狼區)
我對他們嚎叫(當然那時沒人...= =)
他們竟然回應我了(跟我一起叫.....超感動)

----------


## 宵祀

> 問一下各位對狼的態度是如何呢^^?
> 
> *或許"態度"一辭有點不合適.如果有更合適的講法麻煩提出嘍~


我說，狼不是蓮花（扯到哪去）


　　雖然我還是選了那個跟蓮花有關的，但是我覺得能貼近當然是貼近好，但是絕對不
是把牠當寵物養有些人想接近狼，有些狼想接近人類，但是他們都害怕得不敢嘗試，因
為大家都怕被咬一口。


　　我絕對不養寵物，養寵物，就是把牠禁錮在囹圄中。

　　雖然你可能以為每天你回家看到牠開心得搖著尾巴，但是那有可能只是牠有東西吃的意思。

　　要想過，你的寵物不是真的陪伴你，或許只是為了找東西吃？

　　命令牠，限制牠的行動，這就是當「主人」的行為，寵物是你的屬下，你去哪，
寵物要跟著去哪，你給牠吃什麼，寵物就吃什麼。


　　如果真的有動物陪在身邊，我一定會確認，牠是確確實實的想要跟在我身邊，
是要幫我當成「朋友」，而不是把我當成「主人」。

----------


## 月銀白狼

因該是精神上的寄託
當我遇到某些害怕的是
我會用心問
這樣我就會安心
有時我也把他當神

----------


## 閻王

其他+1

狼呀.. 在我而言是一個目標, 一個理想形態
那一佪自由, 高傲, 強大的形象,
是我所一直追求的.

我不會將之當寵物, 寵物沒自由可言.
不會說是崇拜之(實際上總有一點半點), 因為我相信我終有一天會變得跟牠們一樣.

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

我選擇 其他    不高估也不低估~~"~~
  當成夥伴之類的@@...~~~
畢竟太高估的話  也有可能被當成小卒
太低估的話~ 也有可能導致他們瀕臨絕種
尊重狼的生命 大概就完成了一半~

----------


## 光狼

對我來說嘛,

大家都是
「為食物而運用能力的佼佼者」

戰場智慧的層面上,狼是我的元老前輩..........
心理戰的層面上,我頂多都只可算是一個可以互相學習的同輩.......
事後分析的方面我才較狼強一點點而己........

在這世界上,誰都是為生存而吃的
=====================================

----------


## Baroque Boyce

小洛的話...

會*將狼當成神般的崇拜*...

或許是因為自己的性格很像古代的原住民、土著...
將自然界的某種動物或是一切的生靈當作是信仰

雖然小洛對狼的認知還不是很充足
但是，小洛之所以對狼崇拜，有蠻多因素的


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


一、族群中的戒律很嚴格，地位分明。
二、對另一半絕不背叛，一夫一妻制小洛最欣賞。
三、相當有團隊精神。
四、動物的體態美，以及狼的眼神中帶著令人畏懼又敬佩的神秘感
五、在滿月下嚎叫的親切感(對小洛來說是親切感...但對其他人來說則是威脅XD)



大概就這些吧...
小洛昨天在學校的希望樹中有寫下：
利用生技(生物科技)的力量讓自己成為狼獸人。

很希望能成真...
但卻很害怕成真之後的問題...

不過，對於狼的熱衷是絕對的！
小洛很羨慕古代的原住民他們的信仰，以及他們的圖騰...
以後也想在自己身上畫一個專屬自己的圖騰(不大想用刺青...= =)

----------


## zzz8519

我是把他當作神啦
不知道為什 我就對他那種感覺就像是對神一樣
不過我會在心裡這樣啦
如果表面這樣做的話 會被當成怪胎吧

----------


## 白狼 小舞

本小狼選擇
可遠觀而不可瀉玩焉

常常沉醉在自己是一匹狼的夢中
但回到現實中畢並還是個人

沒錯狼就像許多生物一樣
在這著世界上辛苦的求生
本小狼就是敬佩這種精神
永不放棄奮戰到最後一刻

就像動物星球頻道所說的
人是地球上唯一有能力保護
所有生物的物種包括我們自己

 :P ~好像有點離題了~ :P

----------


## 白石獅

其實對狼來說....
我很想和他們一樣....過這麼自由的生活....
人類的生活太沉悶
每天所做的事是一樣(雖然學的東西不同)....
很有規律...就像太陽一定是東面升起
每天早上就是上學和學習...和朋友一起的時候卻感覺不到一點生活趣味
家中卻只是做功課
在這個石屎森林還恐怖過大自然
人比動物可怕...
狼的生活卻每天不同
很想喔

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

牠是牠

我是我

我喜歡牠 崇拜牠

牠卻不一定知道

甚至認為小獸具有攻擊性

所以我選其他

看看牠的反應@"@

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

嗯嗯~~
小狐是很崇拜狼啦~~ 但沒到神的地步~~
只是崇拜力量上的吧~~ 
怎麼說呢~~
就是很...很『渴望』成為狼吧~~
嗯嗯~~
大概就是這樣子吧~~

----------


## 幻月朧

小獸覺得應該

是力量上的崇拜吧！

喜歡狼的氣質、狼的眼神、狼的形體、狼的速度、狼的尾巴……等

反正狼的一切小獸都喜歡啦！XD

小獸還蠻希望能夠進入狼的世界

化身成狼

融入狼的族群

在沒有人類的侵擾的世界

自由自在的活

----------


## 影狼

本狼並不會崇拜狼 崇拜自己的同類幹嘛呢？ ^^
不過會敬畏狼群的狼王啦
覺得狼更像兄弟手足一般 見到時有種莫名的親切感
見到狼群的困境總是希望能做點什麼
希望有天能到國外看看真正的野生狼 跟他們一起奔馳玩耍

----------


## 羅傑

如果是幼狼!!當然是.......
想當寵物養!!                      
 >w<                                
前提是要 那隻狼願意的話XD
可以把她打扮成狗狗的樣子逛街  (怎打扮= =)
幻想中orz

----------


## 阿翔

翔也是狼呀！
對狼自然就是尊敬了！
每次見到狼，
感覺上都好像想上前和牠玩的，
是該去看醫生了...

----------


## lan

我很崇拜狼的力量.就因為崇拜他所以
才沒有討厭他殺害他.不過哩.我很希望
自己能跟狼好好的生活在一起.這樣天
天都能見到他了><   :Very Happy:

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼  :wuffer_glee:  將狼當成神明一般在崇敬！崇尚狼族的有勁、團結、野性，以及認份不認命之精神！本狼很想在滿月的月光下與狼族弟兄們一同嗥叫！  :wuf_e_howl:  嗷嗚~~~~~~~~~~！

本狼之前看【熊的傳說】，得知因努特人與近日火紅的賽德克族相似，他們相信人死後會到極光裡面；影片中正有肯尼哥哥殺的母熊在極光的畫面。本狼想狼族應該是信仰月光與天狼星光的吧！

改編一句【賽德克‧巴萊】的名言：「如果文明是要我們卑躬屈膝，那我就讓你們看見野蠻的驕傲！」本狼改成  :wuffer_angryfrown:  ：「如果鞭子是要我們畏怯屈服，那我就讓你們看見獠牙的驕傲！」

本狼應該心底有一塊是與全球原住民相通的吧！何時能與狼族同胞們一起狩獵呢？真期待哪！  :wuffer_grin:

----------


## Veritas

我投寵物
與其說是寵物
更像是家人吧
只是人類稱這情況是寵物
狼其實不算難以親近
就我所知
只要用他們相近的肢體.語言溝通
就算不是同類
他們也會接納

----------


## 呆瓜犬

〝崇拜(當作神的)〞

打從心底崇拜狼阿><！

不過也有點想和狼兒做朋友@@。

----------


## Taro dog

選擇可遠觀不可褻玩焉
單純地喜歡狼
雖然也想跟狼玩啦

----------


## 張狼

談不上崇拜，「尊敬」比較貼切，也不覺得狼是「可遠觀不可褻玩」的動物，大概包括人在內沒有動物是「只可遠觀」的吧?(偏偏有些人認為他們自己是)

尊敬狼，學習狼的精神，力求達到能與狼的精神平排而視的那一天。

----------


## tobyhokh

希望自己可以間中做狼/狼人……

----------


## 夜星

狼族...可遠觀不可褻玩焉吧!他也最喜歡的動物~
雖然我也挺想當他們朋友的,不過總有ㄧ種難以接近的感覺(霸王色的霸氣
當神崇拜...我倒是崇尚狼群的團結,他們據有冷靜且有意志的頭腦,也不輸力量和速度,可是神的話...似乎...太難說明了0.0(炸
當寵物的話,似乎就說明自己更本是個人類了!!!還到不如說是夥伴!!!

----------


## 燄瀆

狼有著簡單但人類卻不可企及的力量
比如說團結方面， 狼在出獵時能明確的調配好每匹狼的位置
圍獵時最需要的就是完美的配合，才能順利將獵物趕往死亡的包圍圈
當然不乏有例外的時候，有些狼也會不服首領的安排，或者乾脆無視命令衝上前搶功
但之後一定會遭受首領最嚴厲的懲罰

狼為甚麼會有強大的力量？因為他們的社會簡單，首領就是一切，強大就是一切
而人類社會就是太複雜了，不管是民主還是專制王權，總會有人因各種意見或利害關係而反駁
領頭的在做決定時需要考慮到諸多層面的事，不然一批革命馬上就會興起

Whatever,只要是動物都會有自私之心的，只是我覺得狼比較能將團結的精神發揮完整
那種原始的團結力量是最美的

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

狼是我的神! 狼就是我所有的一切,精神食糧,活下去的動力! 就是這樣坳嗚~~~~~~ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 狼の寂

咱看了看選項，最後決定選 "崇拜(當作神的)"

以咱來說嘛...
自從愛上狼了以後就很多事都把牠們放在第一順位
主要是在思想上啦~
然後聽到狼被侮辱咱會很.....  不爽  (x
看到新聞上有關狼的不當措辭，咱也很想直接打電話過去....  (x  ((偏了

狼的自由、狼的團結、狼的勇猛、狼的貞潔、狼的忠誠 等......
很多事都是可以從狼身上學習來的
或許牠們可以很兇殘，但同時牠們的心也是很溫暖、體貼的

狼的傲骨、狼的矜持，咱十分崇尚
雖說這些一部分是人們附加上去的
但卻也實實在在的是牠們的特質

看過許多紀錄片、看過許多動物文學
或許咱對狼的瞭解還甚淺
但至少咱愛牠們，愛咱所瞭解的這個牠們，就是這樣

愛之於崇尚，咱無法完全從中區隔之呢w

----------


## lupus白狼

剛開始只是喜歡狼而已 現在就好像把狼當成神或一種信仰吧 
就好像整個人生存在世上就是為了狼 可以為了狼做任何事 包括讓他們吃掉之類的

----------


## 拉吉

喜歡 狼的樣子 跟念起來的發音
但是我好像比較喜歡貓咪.....

----------


## 卡斯特

我選其他~
雖然說我也很崇拜狼，不管是力量上或是精神上的都很崇拜，但把狼當作神有一種距離很遙遠的感覺
而且與其當作神，我更想把狼當作夥伴，沒有上下之分，就只是夥伴,朋友

如果要說更清楚一點，也可以說是老師，良師益友，因為我覺得可以從狼身上學到很多東西

----------


## Norya.Polaris

我也選其他:33
不過卻帶有可遠觀不可褻玩焉的那種感覺((???
總覺得狼族是很沉穩平靜聰明和高尚的OWO
但是卻又感覺不會太遙遠((?????((踹
總之...感覺就是也是有點類似當作同伴，朋友，同類的感覺這樣OWO((?????

----------


## 極風

我的選擇是崇拜(當作神的)

當然除了當做神一般的崇拜之外，也是值得學習的對象

不管是精神還是意志都希望能夠像他們一樣

----------


## david

在我眼中，狼只是一種存在。狼和萬物是平等的。狼有牠可敬的地方，但也是有牠缺點的。

----------

